# Tipologia/e di <singolare>/<Plurale>



## Miclendev

Ciao a tutti,
ho dei dubbi sull'utilizzo del sostantivo "Tipo-i/Tipologia-e di" con sostantivo al singolare e plurale. Credo siano corrette entrambe ma potrebbero avere un significato differente.

Considerando le seguenti frasi di esempio e lo scenario in cui siamo in una vineria per acquistare prodotti (vino):

1. Vendiamo questa tipologia di bottiglia​2. Vendiamo questa tipologia di bottiglie​3. Vendiamo queste tipologie di bottiglia​4. Vendiamo queste tipologie di bottiglie​

La prima: è corretto pensare/dire che ci sia solo una tipologia in vendita, dove il sostantivo bottiglia è utilizzato come classe di oggetti? Potrebbe anche intendere che la disponibilità del prodotto sia limitata ad una unità?
La seconda: è corretto pensare/dire che ci sia una solo tipologia in vendita, dove bottiglie indica la presenza di più bottiglie?
La terza: è corretto pensare/dire che ci siano più tipologie, dove il sostantivo bottiglia è utilizzato come classe di oggetti? Oppure potrebbe essere fatto un discorso analogo alla prima?
La quarta: è corretto pensare/dire che ci siano più tipologie in vendita, dove bottiglie indica la presenza di più bottiglie?

Cosa ne pensate? Leggendo le frasi senza avere idea del contesto, potreste dedurre la numerosità degli oggetti? Oppure non c'è distinzione tra singolare e plurale?
Normalmente utilizzerei la seconda e la quarta ma non credo che l'utilizzo delle altre forme sia errato ma credo possa fornire un ulteriore dettaglio.

Grazie


----------



## Starless74

Ciao, Miclendev
Io la vedo così:
1 / 2 : vediamo soltanto un tipo di bottiglia/e. Non ne abbiamo di altri tipi.
3 / 4 : vendiamo varie tipologie di bottiglie; queste: a, b, c... (a orecchio preferisco 3 ma non mi appello ad alcuna "regola").

Quanto al numero, in entrambe le "coppie" di frasi il singolare mi fa pensare a un prodotto specifico che può essere disponiblie in un solo modello o in vari modelli; il plurale a bottiglie qualsiasi, di vario genere (ma anche questo è solo un mio parere "a orecchio").


----------



## Miclendev

Starless74 said:


> Ciao, Miclendev
> Io la vedo così:
> 1 / 2 : vediamo soltanto un tipo di bottiglia/e. Non ne abbiamo di altri tipi.
> 3 / 4 : vendiamo varie tipologie di bottiglie; queste: a, b, c... (a orecchio preferisco 3 ma non mi appello ad alcuna "regola").
> 
> Quanto al numero, in entrambe le "coppie" di frasi il singolare mi fa pensare a un prodotto specifico che può essere disponiblie in un solo modello o in vari modelli; il plurale a bottiglie qualsiasi, di vario genere (ma anche questo è solo un mio parere "a orecchio").



Grazie per la risposta. Provo a riepilogare, correggimi se sbaglio:

In generale sono corrette tutte le forme (grammaticalmente è da verificare)
Potrebbero
intendere la stessa cosa
esprime una sottile differenza


----------



## Starless74

Riepilogo anch'io   :
- Mi sembrano corrette tutte e quattro le forme;
- 1 e 2 a mio avviso hanno un significato diverso da 3 e 4.


----------



## Miclendev

Starless74 said:


> Riepilogo anch'io   :
> - Mi sembrano corrette tutte e quattro le forme;
> - 1 e 2 a mio avviso hanno un significato diverso da 3 e 4.



Esatto, il ragionamento mi sembra corretto e come indicavo nel primo post, i punti 1 e 2 per me dovrebbero essere completamente differenti dai punti 3 e 4.
Dunque il dubbio principale era sull'uso:

Della prima forma o della seconda;
In questi casi la tipologia è solo una ed identifichiamo la classe di oggetti;

Della terza forma o della quarta;
In questi casi le tipologie sono più di una.


----------



## green_984

Nel momento in cui chi vende sa bene quello che vende e chi compra sa bene quello che c'è in vendita, non esiste più nessun dubbio. La mia risposta al tuo quesito è questa.


----------



## Miclendev

green_984 said:


> Nel momento in cui chi vende sa bene quello che vende e chi compra sa bene quello che c'è in vendita, non esiste più nessun dubbio. La mia risposta al tuo quesito è questa.



Grazie. Per quanto riguarda la grammatica, tutte le forme indicate sono corrette? 
Se la frase fosse inserita in un contesto dove né il venditore né l'acquirente sarebbero presenti?


----------



## green_984

Miclendev said:


> Se la frase fosse inserita in un contesto dove né il venditore né l'acquirente sarebbero presenti?


Sarebbe un nonsenso perché i prodotti non si vendono né si acquistano autonomamente.


----------



## lemure libero

Miclendev said:


> Esatto, il ragionamento mi sembra corretto e come indicavo nel primo post, i punti 1 e 2 per me dovrebbero essere completamente differenti dai punti 3 e 4.
> Dunque il dubbio principale era sull'uso:
> 
> Della prima forma o della seconda;
> In questi casi la tipologia è solo una ed identifichiamo la classe di oggetti;
> 
> Della terza forma o della quarta;
> In questi casi le tipologie sono più di una.


       Mi sembra corretto.
  Si potrebbe aggiungere che, indicando "tipologia" un insieme, sarebbe meglio il plurale dell'oggetto?
       " un insieme di farfalle" vs "un insieme di farfalla"


----------



## Miclendev

lemure libero said:


> Mi sembra corretto.
> Si potrebbe aggiungere che, indicando "tipologia" un insieme, sarebbe meglio il plurale dell'oggetto?
> " un insieme di farfalle" vs "un insieme di farfalla"



Utilizzando la parola insieme è necessario l'utilizzo del plurale, ma credo sia differente, esempio:

è una tipologia di farfalla
sono una tipologia di farfalle
Potrei sbagliarmi, magari ho inteso erronamente quanto esposto.


----------



## lemure libero

Così sembra corretto ma non so se mi sfugge qualcosa. E' vero che "tipologia" vuol dire "tipo", che ammette il singolare.  Ma se per "tipologia" si intende un insieme, non conosco altri casi simili.


----------



## green_984

Secondo me si tratta soltanto di un rompicapo fine a se stesso, dato che la merce ha sempre un venditore da una parte e un acquirente dall'altra. Per cui, in caso di richieste di delucidazioni, a dover rispondere non è la merce che però è muta bensì il venditore che invece può parlare.


----------



## lemure libero

Vuoi dire che il venditore garantisce la tipologia, non la bottiglia?


----------



## bearded

Salve

Secondo me ''tipologia'' significa l'insieme/la classificazione dei tipi. Quindi io direi solo:
- vendiamo questo tipo di bottiglia (o: questi tipi di bottiglie)
oppure
- vendiamo questa tipologia di bottiglie  (tipo a, tipo b...).

Usare 'tipologia' al posto di tipo è a mio parere una scorrettezza - alquanto diffusa perché 'tipologia' suona più tecnico o elegante di 'tipo'.  Ritengo che non si debba dire ''queste tipologie'',  a meno che non si intendano davvero classi che comprendono varie sotto-classi (ad es. la tipologia A comprende i tipi a,b,c,.. la tipologia B comprende i tipi x,y,z...).

Vorrei fare in proposito un paragone con ''termine/terminologia'' (per mostrare l'uso analogo di un vocabolo con la desinenza -logia): se dico _io uso questo termine _oppure _questi termini _mi riferisco a termini ben precisi (come tipo/tipi). Se dico invece_ rispetto al parlare comune, il politichese usa una diversissima terminologia _mi riferisco genericamente all'insieme dei termini - oppure, se dopo due punti segue un elenco dei termini, mi riferisco ai termini elencati (come, nel caso di 'tipologia',  ai tipi di bottiglie elencati).


----------



## lemure libero

Salve. E' vero con "questa tipologia" si definisce un insieme che non può essere altro che di "bottiglie".

"Questa tipologia di bottiglia", indicherebbe un insieme di una sola bottiglia.

Un esempio con la parola "rarità", che al plurale non cambia perciò è neutra, se dico:
"questa tipologia di rarità", questo implica che, avviene raramente, ma qualche volta succede che si trovino oggetti di quel tipo.
Per me il caso esposto da Miclendev è tollerato perché è un tecnicismo e il termine stesso è tecnico, nel senso che non è proprio perfetto, ma chi lo è.    E' funzionale a descrivere l'oggetto che hai in mano


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> se dico "una tipologia di rarità"..


È un'espressione che non ho mai sentito e che non capisco bene.  Davvero tu la usi?


----------



## lemure libero

Se si può dire ed è corretto, non c'è problema, sennò come faresti a scrivere racconti fantastici. 
Lo so che è un caso estremo e mi vergognerei a dirlo ma la lingua non è sempre logica.


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> È un'espressione che non ho mai sentito e che non capisco bene.  Davvero tu la usi?


Comunque anche, si. Immagina di descrivere un crocifisso longobardo d'argento e avorio lavorato e le sue caratteristiche o un pupazzo animato del seicento: "questa tipologia di rarità". E' un po' pomposo ma va bene.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> Se si può dire ed è corretto, non c'è problema, sennò come faresti a scrivere racconti fantastici.
> Lo so che è un caso estremo e mi vergognerei a dirlo ma la lingua non è sempre logica.


Però sarei curioso di capire il significato: 'rarità' significa oggetto raro (questo vaso è una rarità), oppure 'caratteristica rara' (è un oggetto prezioso per la sua rarità) o qualcos'altro?  E che cosa sarebbe allora la 'tipologia di rarità'? Stamattina ho bevuto più di un caffè, eppure...non ci arrivo.

--incrociato con lemure-- Forse ho capito che cosa intendi, comunque è un'espressione strana.


----------



## lemure libero

Si. Io non la uso. "Tipologia" è  più usata per descrivere le caratteristiche tecniche di manufatti o prodotti industriali, pensandoci anche in campo botanico o zoologico non sembra troppo indicata.


----------



## lorenzos

A me sembrano tutte corrette, la scelta dipende dal contesto e dalle preferenze individuali, ma anche dagli oggetti (armadi, sedie stampanti...). 
- _Aldo ha acquistato questo tipo di armadio.
- Preferisco questo tipo di armadi.
- Non sono in molti a scegliere questi tipi di armadio.
- Questi tipi di armadi non sono molto richiesti._
Alcune non sono molto idiomatiche ma non le direi scorrette.


----------



## lemure libero

Forse, alcune forme sono ortodosse, altre tecnicismi che vengono tollerati. Funzionano se devi mostrare l'oggetto, sono dinamiche.

Penso che è proprio perché si adeguano alle dinamiche: descrizione visiva/descrizione verbale che le sentiamo naturali.



lorenzos said:


> A me sembrano tutte corrette, la scelta dipende dal contesto e dalle preferenze individuali, ma anche dagli oggetti (armadi, sedie stampanti...).
> - _Aldo ha acquistato questo tipo di armadio.
> - Preferisco questo tipo di armadi.
> - Non sono in molti a scegliere questi tipi di armadio.
> - Questi tipi di armadi non sono molto richiesti._
> Alcune non sono molto idiomatiche ma non le direi scorrette.


Ho capito come la pensi: " Prendiamoci tutte le libertà che la lingua concede, così lei sarà più simile a noi".
Condivido in pieno .


Purtroppo ho la tendenza all'arcaico. Se mi lasciassero fare, torneremmo nel settecento.


----------



## lorenzos

lemure libero said:


> "questa tipologia di rarità". E' un po' pomposo ma va bene.


Non è affatto pomposo  Esistono negozi, ad esempio, di rarità discografiche (anche di rarità librarie ).
Posso immaginare questo dialogo:
_- Avete dischi di metal giapponese o sudcoreano anni ottanta?
- No, mi dispiace ma questo tipo di rarità non è molto richiesto._


----------



## lemure libero

Non lo direi in altro modo. 


Anche a me (contraddicendomi con quanto ho detto prima), sembra che "tipo" e "tipologia", non siano sinonimi, ma in questi casi assolvano gli stessi compiti.


----------

